# Your top 10 favorite WW2 movies



## Instal (Oct 17, 2007)

Forgive me if this topic has been done to death before. I did look around but didn't find anything so here goes.

1 - Band of Brothers
2 - Kelly's Heroes
3 - A Bridge Too Far
4 - Bridge on The River Kwai (did you know they are making a sequal? It's called Kwai me a River)
5 - The Great Escape
6 - Das Boot
7 - The Enemy Below
8 - The Longest Day
9 - The Battle of Britain
10 - Midway


----------



## david johnson (Oct 17, 2007)

not sure i have a favorite...

kelly's heroes
patton
das boot
battle of britain
some b/w spy flicks...forgot the names
von ryan's express
enemy at the gates

wwI -
dawn patrol
flyboys
blue max

be kwaiet about that sequel!

dj


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 17, 2007)

A movie with really good flight scenes of the F-86 Sabre is "Jet Pilot." 

It's got John Wayne in it, and the plot may be a bit thin and acting off, but Howard Hughes knew how to shoot some good flying.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 17, 2007)

Montage of the best war scenes... take a look... rate it!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao-hV5GkriM_


.


----------



## drgondog (Oct 17, 2007)

12 O clock high, Band of Brothers and Saving Private Ryan in any order.. after that Kelly's Heroes.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 17, 2007)

Too Late The Hero, 12 O'Clock High, The Desert Rats, Between Heaven and Hell, From Hell To Eternity, Kokoda to name a few...


----------



## Instal (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow I thought I was going to get slammed for rating Kelly's Heroes so high but I see I'm not the only Oddball fan out there. ("Ruff Ruff, that's my other dog impression") I completely fegot about 12:00 high and Von Ryan's Express. This is too hard I may have to make it top 20.


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 17, 2007)

In no real order

Saving Private Ryan
The Big Red One
Saints Soldiers
Days of Glory
The Longest Day
Tora! Tora! Tora!
Patton
The Thin Red Line
Schindler's List
Below (a horror rather than war movie but I still love it)

(I did't count Band of Brothers as it isn't a movie but a TV show)


----------



## Engram (Oct 17, 2007)

In no order at all .........

Ice Cold In Alex
Bridge On The River Kwai
Battle of Britain
Das Boot
The Dambusters
The Cruel Sea
Tora! Tora! Tora!
Enemy At The Gates
Battle Of The River Plate
Murphy's War


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 17, 2007)

Best Years of Our Lives, 12 O'Clock High, Das Boot, Battle of Britain.....


----------



## v2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Battle of Britain,
Murphy's War
Memphis Belle
A Bridge too Far
Das Boot
Tora Tora Tora
The Big Red One
The Thin Red Line
Bridge on The River Kwai
The Longest Day


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

For me in particular order:

Das Boot
Band of Brothers
Saving Private Ryan
Tora Tora Tora
Battle of Britain
The Longest Day
A Bridge to Far
12 Oclock High
The Desert Rats
The Desert Fox
The Big Red One


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 18, 2007)

Saving Private Ryan
Band of Brothers
Tora Tora Tora
Patton
When Trumpets Fade
The Longest Day
Wake Island
The Purple Heart
They Were Expendable
Wing and a Prayer

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 18, 2007)

In a completely random, mixed up, hodge podge order!!

Enemy at the Gates
Band of Brothers
Saving Private Ryan
Tora Tora Tora
Midway
The Longest Day
Patton
12 Oclock High
The Desert Rats
Schindler's List
The Big Red One


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2007)

Not in any order:
The Enemy Below
Tora Tora Tora
Von Ryans Express
Murphy's War
The Longest Day
Patton
Midway
Saving Pvt Ryan
The Great Escape
Bridge on the River Kwai (sp)


Charles


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't believe so many people like "Saving Private Ryan". The effects were good (except for a P-51 destroying a tank) but the story line was cheesy.

Some of my favorites..

Where Eagles Dare
Das Boot
Kelly's Heroes (maybe cheesy but a favorite since I was a kid)
Battle of Britain
In Harms Way
Bataan
Air Force
Wake Island
Murphy's War
30 Seconds over Tokyo
12 O'clock High


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2007)

In no particular order

Enemy at the Gates
Band of Brothers
Saving Private Ryan
Tora Tora Tora
Midway
The Longest Day
Where Eagles Dare
Das Boot
Kelly's Heroes 
Battle of Britain


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2007)

Marshall: Just for grins..... how old are you? You hit on some old movies !
I can still see the very last scene from "Bataan" . The machine gun position
is about to be overrun by the Japanese, and the camera closes in on the
barrell of the water cooled .30 cal machine gun. Epic !!

Charles


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Oct 18, 2007)

ccheese...

I am at the ripe old age of 43. I remember seeing Bataan when I was a teenager (the movie was made during WWII). I remember that same last scene. Right after that an advertisement would come up asking Americans to buy more war bonds. Typical of the movies made during WWII.

I also liked the heavy fog at night and the tension that produced....


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 18, 2007)

Those old war movies are great, sands of Iwo Jima, The fighting Seabees, Away all boats, Merrill Marauders, The Flying Tigers, Attack, A wing and a prayer - all great stuff.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

I actually prefer the old movies. They had less special effects but they paid more attention to the history and story.


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Oct 18, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I actually prefer the old movies. They had less special effects but they paid more attention to the history and story.



Me too. For one thing, the old movies made during or right after WWII use authentic military equipment (no Patton tanks) and the effects are good enough. 
It is funny when they use a plastic airplane hanging from string for flying scenes.
Some of the effect used in movies today using digital enhancements look just as fake to me.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> A Bridge to Far



Oh no, not a star too many, they way they picture the dutch, only singing "Oranje boven" like there was nothing else to do sends shivers down my spine, sorry Adler


----------



## Juha (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello my top ten, more or less in order

Kelly's Heroes
Talvisota
Tuntematon sotilas, the original film
The Way to the Stars
Das Boot
Iron Cross
Battle of Britain
Tora Tora Tora
They step on tiger's tail
Dark Blue World


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2007)

Marshall_Stack said:


> I am at the ripe old age of 43. I remember seeing Bataan when I was a teenager (the movie was made during WWII). I remember that same last scene. Right after that an advertisement would come up asking Americans to buy more war bonds. Typical of the movies made during WWII.
> 
> I also liked the heavy fog at night and the tension that produced....



Marshall: you had me worried I was going to lose my status as the old man
on the forum. I have thirty years on you. But I do remember.... using model
airplanes, boats, buildings for effects. It seems the flames were always too
high, tho.... All this before Cinemascope !

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad to see no one put _Pearl Harbor_ on their list. I guess if there was a "Worst" WW II movie list, we'd see it mentioned over and over. It was/is horrible.

TO


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Oct 18, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> Glad to see no one put _Pearl Harbor_ on their list. I guess if there was a "Worst" WW II movie list, we'd see it mentioned over and over. It was/is horrible.
> 
> TO



Amen to that brother.

I should have mentioned Tora, Tora Tora. Even though it got such bad ratings and press when it came out, I think it is fairly authentic and moves like a documentary. Great effects with the P-40s trying to take off and realistic Zeros (AT-6).

Midway could have been a great movie but it had a cheesy relationship between the flyer and the Japanese-American girl. Plus, all of the footage they used were of Hellcats, never Wildcats (kind of ruins it for me).

There was another movie about a modern US carrier going back in time where F-14s are able to shoot down Zeros during the Pearl Harbor attack. Again, maybe cheesy but interesting it is own way.


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Oct 18, 2007)

For the P-40 fans, I remember a 1973 made-for-TV movie "State of Division" (aka "Death Race"). This epic stars Lloyd Bridges and Doug McClure and is set in North Africa in 1942. In the film, two P-40 pilots engage a German tank and are shot down. They can only taxi their damaged P-40 and are pursued relentlessly by the tank commanded by Lloyd Bridges.

Cool movie...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 18, 2007)

No order and most on my DVd shelf...

1. Saving Private Ryan 
2. Sahara 
3. Tora, Tora, Tora 
4. Das Boot 
5. Sink the Bismark 
6. The Battle of Britain 
7. 30 Seconds Over Tokyo
8. 12 O'Clock High
9. Hell Is For Heroes
10. Stalag 17
11. Murphy's War
12. the Great Escape
13. Von Ryan's Express

wait! Its only 10! I could go on.

And I put Ryan on because although the sory was alittle stretched is was one of the most accurate ever made - with a bow to those who would disagree on some points. Compare the accuracy to, say "Battle of the Bulge" and I can do with some Hollywood license taken.


----------



## wingnuts (Oct 18, 2007)

A couple that seem to have been missed:

"Days of Glory" 

http://www.daysofglorythefilm.com/

"Hell in the Pacific" with Lee Marvin and Toshiro Mifune

Hell in the Pacific - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also "None but the Brave" 

None But the Brave - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## david johnson (Oct 18, 2007)

what did y'all not like about 'flyboys'? i thought it was great fun.

kaiser bill's guys were sneeringly evil and almost every dr III was that lovely blood red, or black as doom itself. i love my bad guys irredeemably mean and my good guys happily heroic. 

dj


----------



## Njaco (Oct 18, 2007)

You mustave loved "Pearl Harbor"


----------



## david johnson (Oct 18, 2007)

Njaco said:


> You mustave loved "Pearl Harbor"


  just the action.


----------



## david johnson (Oct 18, 2007)

a bit ot (WWI) - has anyone here seen the 1930 'dawn patrol' rather than the 1938 version (rathbone/flynn)?

dj


----------



## Instal (Oct 18, 2007)

Marshall_Stack said:


> Amen to that brother.
> 
> I should have mentioned Tora, Tora Tora. Even though it got such bad ratings and press when it came out, I think it is fairly authentic and moves like a documentary. Great effects with the P-40s trying to take off and realistic Zeros (AT-6).
> 
> ...



It was called The Final Countdown and I thought it was excellent. Imagine what a Nimmitz class carrier could do in WW2. Mind boggling


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2007)

david johnson said:


> what did y'all not like about 'flyboys'? i thought it was great fun.
> 
> kaiser bill's guys were sneeringly evil and almost every dr III was that lovely blood red, or black as doom itself. i love my bad guys irredeemably mean and my good guys happily heroic.
> 
> dj



There was nothing realistic about it and it was fankly very boring. If you liked Flyboys you must have been a fan of Pearl Harbor.


----------



## david johnson (Oct 19, 2007)

i never claimed any realism for it. i just said it was fun it did not bore me. we've already established i enjoyed the action in ph...so? the kid taking a leak on the mountain top while the imperial planes fly by is a great idea.
one can enjoy the way a movie is put together and still not think it's a good flick.
i believe ph would have been better if the cuba gooding segments had not been edited to death...it did not make sense.

dj


----------



## plan_D (Oct 19, 2007)

Operation Burma , or whatever that piece of sh*t is called would go on my list of worst ... mainly because of how mad it made my grandad.

I don't watch enough of these war films...but the greatest for me is the longest day


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2007)

The Final Countdown..... the only thing I didn't think appropriate was a US
Naval officer who was not of Japanese desent, who spoke Japanese.....
Phooey !!

Charles




Instal said:


> It was called The Final Countdown and I thought it was excellent. Imagine what a Nimmitz class carrier could do in WW2. Mind boggling


----------



## david johnson (Oct 19, 2007)

ccheese said:


> The Final Countdown..... the only thing I didn't think appropriate was a US
> Naval officer who was not of Japanese desent, who spoke Japanese.....
> Phooey !!
> 
> Charles



why would multilingual abilities be inapproriate to depict?

dj


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2007)

DJ: In my 21 years in the Navy, I guess I knew 1,000 officers. Not one
of them spoke Japanese, and probably less than 1% spoke a second
language. Most often I heard, "I took Latin, in school". It was coincidental
that one man on a carrier could speak Japanese (as a second language),
after capturing a Japanese airman ? I doubt it...

Charles


----------



## david johnson (Oct 19, 2007)

we don't train officers to know another language? good grief.

i was in with some drill sgts. that could not speak spanish, but there were several puerto ricans who spoke very little english.
good thing we weren't invaded at that time!

dj


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Oct 19, 2007)

Operation Burma! was banned in the UK for awhile because Hollywood made it look like an all US operation.

A few more movies...

Heroes of Telemark
The War Lover
Up Periscope
The Train


Mediocre movies..

Memphis Belle 
Flags of Our Fathers
Stalingrad (made by the same people as Das Boot)
The Desert Rats
The Flying Tigers


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2007)

We also have to consider my time in the Navy began in 1951. I'm certain
it's much different in todays military. We have two USA types that come
into our shop that are learning Czech ! I didn't ask why....

Charles



david johnson said:


> we don't train officers to know another language? good grief.
> 
> dj


----------



## david johnson (Oct 19, 2007)

ah...the train! i was trying to recall that one. thanx.

dj


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 19, 2007)

Marshall_Stack said:


> Operation Burma! was banned in the UK for awhile because Hollywood made it look like an all US operation.



Think you mean _Objective, Burma!_, and I doubt that Hollywood was trying to insult the Brits and Australians. American perspective, that's all. I could be wrong but I don't think so.

Surprised that you thought _Flags of Our Fathers_ mediocre. I would put it in my top 20.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2007)

TO: I read the book first, then saw the movie. The book was outstanding,
the movie didn't go far enough. Remember "Iggy" ? The movie never said
what happened to him.... the book went into detail.

Charles



ToughOmbre said:


> Surprised that you thought _Flags of Our Fathers_ mediocre. I would put it in my top 20.
> 
> TO


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 19, 2007)

ccheese said:


> TO: I read the book first, then saw the movie. The book was outstanding,
> the movie didn't go far enough. Remember "Iggy" ? The movie never said
> what happened to him.... the book went into detail.
> 
> Charles



Agree Charles. Book was *much* better (they usually are). But I think Clint Eastwood did a nice job on the movie.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Oct 19, 2007)

Marshall, I thought "Stalingrad" was a decent movie. Fairly realistic until the ending in the basement but not bad. Much better than some of the drivel out there.

I, too, forgot "The Train" with Burt Lancaster, am I right?


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Oct 19, 2007)

A few other good ones..

633 Squadron
Task Force
The Nuremberg Trials (or something like that)
The Diary of Anne Frank
PT-109

More mediocre movies..
The Great Raid
Guns of Navarone

Ones that I have never seen..

Slaughterhouse 5
Catch 22


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Oct 19, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Marshall, I thought "Stalingrad" was a decent movie. Fairly realistic until the ending in the basement but not bad. Much better than some of the drivel out there.
> 
> I, too, forgot "The Train" with Burt Lancaster, am I right?



Yep, Burt Lancaster.


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Oct 19, 2007)

From Wikipedia about Objective Burma!..

"The film was withdrawn from release in the United Kingdom after protests stemming from the Americanization of what had been a mainly British, Indian and Commonwealth conflict. Winston Churchill was so infuriated that the movie was not shown in the UK until 1952, then accompanied by an apology.[1] There were also objections to Errol Flynn playing the hero as despite being Australian he had stayed in Hollywood during the war, unlike actors like David Niven or James Stewart"

I had heard this from the host on Turner Classic Movies..


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Oct 19, 2007)

Empire of the Sun


Sorry, can't stop thinking of WWII movies....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2007)

Marshall_Stack said:


> Sorry, can't stop thinking of WWII movies....




Remember "The Purple Heart"....? Dana Andrews. About POW's in 
Japan.... or.... John Wayne's "Flying Tigers" "Fighting SeaBees" ?

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2007)

TO: No doubt about it.... an outstanding directing job.....

Do you remember "The Fighting Sullivans" ?

Charles



ToughOmbre said:


> But I think Clint Eastwood did a nice job on the
> movie. TO


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Oct 19, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Remember "The Purple Heart"....? Dana Andrews. About POW's in
> Japan.... or.... John Wayne's "Flying Tigers" "Fighting SeaBees" ?
> 
> Charles



I have seen and liked both John Wayne movies (I mentioned Flying Tigers). I always wondered where Hollywood got Japanese actors to play in these movies. Are they really Chinese or of other Asian ancestry?

Never seen the "Purple Heart". Sounds interesting...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2007)

Some of the actors (of my day) were pretty good. J. Carroll Nash for
example. He was the Italian in "Sahara", (with Bogart) I've seen him play a
western Indian, and an Oriental in many movies. How about John Wayne as
a Mongol ?

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 19, 2007)

ccheese said:


> TO: No doubt about it.... an outstanding directing job.....
> 
> Do you remember "The Fighting Sullivans" ?
> 
> Charles



Charles,

Yes, another good one. Haven't seen it in a while though. You mentioned _The Purple Heart_ in another post. It's on my top ten list. Actually it's the first WW II movie I ever watched, and made me a Doolittle Raider fan.

TO


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Oct 19, 2007)

Wild Blue Yonder
The Great Escape


----------



## Marshall_Stack (Oct 19, 2007)

cool website...

Curt Sletten's Favorite Airplane Movies and Books


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 19, 2007)

Paths of Glory with Kirk Douglas directed by sam Peckinpah
Corvette K225


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Oct 19, 2007)

Apologies for being predominantly ‘Brit’ (but what d’ya expect?!):

1.	The Dambusters
2.	The Battle of Britain
3.	The Bridges at Toko-Ri (OK, not WW II but a really good film)
4.	Das Boot
5.	30 Seconds Over Tokyo
6.	12 O’clock High (Still used in RAF Officer Training to demonstrate leadership skills) 
7.	The Cruel Sea 
8.	Reach for the Sky
9.	Ice Cold in Alex – you can feel the heat. And taste that beer!
10.	Kelly’s Hero’s (Quit with the negative waves, man)

As a teenager, late one night I was still up with a filthy cold and remember watching a film about the initial B-29 deployments to the Marianas Islands. I remember 2 scenes: The first aircraft arriving, only it wasn’t - to the crew’s chagrin - as another crew had “nursed their fuel” and gone direct, omitting an intermediate fuel stop and had arrived long since. (Was this supposed to be ‘Joltin’ Josie’?) The other scene was a B-29 shooting up vessels using the forward guns from the Bombardier’s position. Anyone know what this film was?

Strategic Air Command and its later follow-on featuring B-52s (name again?) were good too, although they don’t fit in the ‘War Film’ category.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2007)

david johnson said:


> i never claimed any realism for it. i just said it was fun it did not bore me. we've already established i enjoyed the action in ph...so? the kid taking a leak on the mountain top while the imperial planes fly by is a great idea.
> one can enjoy the way a movie is put together and still not think it's a good flick.
> i believe ph would have been better if the cuba gooding segments had not been edited to death...it did not make sense.
> 
> dj



Dont take me wrong. I think I should have just worded my post differently. The thing I hate about PH is they took a real life event and Hollywoodized it and completely took the historical aspect out of it and replaced it with a love story and in my opinion the historical aspect took 2nd place and for that I did not like it.

Making a movie like PH would have been okay if it were not about PH...

Thats all I meant.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2007)

ccheese said:


> We also have to consider my time in the Navy began in 1951. I'm certain
> it's much different in todays military. We have two USA types that come
> into our shop that are learning Czech ! I didn't ask why....
> 
> Charles



Probably because we are fixing to set up parts of the Anti Missile Defense System outside of Prague, Czech.


----------



## david johnson (Oct 19, 2007)

'they took a real life event and Hollywoodized it and completely took the historical aspect out of it and replaced it with a love story'

yes, never underestimate their lack taste, tact, accuracy, sense, etc........ 

dj


----------



## Njaco (Oct 19, 2007)

"Paths of Glory" was directed by Stanley Kubrick...he of "2001:A Space Odyssey", "Dr. Stranglove" and who can forget "Full Metal Jacket".

How about "Wake Island" with Robert Preston and William Bendix.

And who can forget "Battleground" with Van Johnson, Ricardo Montalban and James Whitmore. Much better than Battle of the Bulge.

How about WW II movies from the perspective of the other side, like "Stalingrad". I can think of the companion movie to Flags of Our Fathers...Letters from Iwo Jima?

Any others?


----------



## david johnson (Oct 19, 2007)

hey, i remember 'battleground'. that was a good one, as was 'wake island'.

tv shows:

how about 'rat patrol' and 'combat'.

'dr. strangelove' is an absolute hoot. when the b-52 shadow is a prop bomber and the the engine sound matches i roar!

not wwII either, but the original 'failsafe' was fine.

dj


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 20, 2007)

Some other good ones are 
Captains of the clouds (I love it!!)
Hell is for heros
Halls of Montezuma
Guadalcanal diary
Bridge at Remagen

The devil's Brigade is alright
Anzio is crap..


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 20, 2007)

STALINGRAD


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 20, 2007)

Das Boot (fantastic film only movie ever to keep me so on edge for such a long time)
Saving Private Ryan
Memphis Belle 
Where Eagles Dare
Guns of Navarone (ahh im shocked nobody has mentioned this, I loved this movie growing up)
Where Eagles Dare (as above)
Enemy at the Gates
Battle of Britain
Bridge over River Kwai
Great Escape

these are in no particular order!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 20, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Some other good ones are
> Captains of the clouds (I love it!!)
> Hell is for heros
> Halls of Montezuma
> ...


I like Captains of the Clouds also, great cast with Cagney and Hale and some good flying and probably one the few WW2 movies in colour
How about 49th parallel with Lawrence Olivier and Raymond Massey won some oscars etc but the movie is funny as a U boat crew is sunk in Hudsons Bay  and travels many thousands of miles all across Canada from west to east and back again in there escape attempt to neutral US


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2007)

The only 2 World War 2 movies that I can not stand at all are:

Pearl Harbor
U-571


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2007)

I would have to add "Anzio" along with them.


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 20, 2007)

I must admit I enjoyed U-571, however the historical inaccuracies made me cry.


----------



## GADGET (Oct 21, 2007)

Nobody is mentioning A DARK BLUE WORLD?

For me is the best WWII aviation movie ever.


----------



## renrich (Oct 21, 2007)

Has anyone mentioned "Task Force" with Gary Cooper and Walter Brennan. 10 times better than "Midway."


----------



## ccheese (Oct 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The only 2 World War 2 movies that I can not stand at all are:
> 
> Pearl Harbor
> U-571



I agree with you on Pearl Harbor, but I thought the acting in U-571
was good. The story was pure fiction.... and showed it.

Charles


----------



## 16KJV11 (Oct 23, 2007)

Saving Private Ryan, Das Boot


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 24, 2007)

16KJV11 said:


> Saving Private Ryan, Das Boot



This man knows where its at.

Das Boot is one of the best movies ive ever seen!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I agree with you on Pearl Harbor, but I thought the acting in U-571
> was good. The story was pure fiction.... and showed it.
> 
> Charles



I did not think the acting was that great. Come on Jon Bon Jovi was acting in it. Great singer but I dont think he can act.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2007)

> Great singer but I dont think he can act.



Adler sounds like you're talking about Von Ryan's Express. Jersey boy there too!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Adler sounds like you're talking about Von Ryan's Express. Jersey boy there too!



No.... Adler's talking about U-571. "Von Ryans Express" was good. Frank
Sinatra could act ! Made a lot of good movies..

Charles


----------



## brano (Oct 24, 2007)

Saving Pvt.Ryan
Perl Harbor
Wallter defend Sarajevo
Enemy at the Gates
Harts war
Flags of our Fathers
Lether from Iwo Jima
Band of Brothers
Tora Tora Tora
Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2007)

You know.... it's strange that no one has mentioned the early submarine
movies of WW-II. "Clear The Bridge", "Down Periscope" or "Torpedo Alley".
These movies had the "he-men" of the '40's... Burt Lancaster, Dana Andrews,
Clark Gable, and others....

The "Brits" had some good movies too...."Sailor of The King" and the one 
about the midget subs, and another about the squadron of Mosquitoes
"633 Squadron" or something like that.

Geeze.... I can't remember them all !!

Charles


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Oct 24, 2007)

CCheese - your memory's not that bad! 

It was, indeed, 633 Sqn (and the music was pretty damn good too) and I think that the midget sub film might have been "Above us, the waves"

I'm surprised no one's mentioned "Run Silent, Run Deep" which wasn't a bad Sub movie either - Filmed on a real Boat it conveyed the claustrophobic atmosphere very well; the cameramen HATED filming it as there was literally no room to work.


----------



## model299 (Oct 24, 2007)

Air Force

In Harm's Way (A damn fine war movie in my opinion.)

Saving Private Ryan

Both of Clint's Iwo Jima movies

Task Force

Sargent York

The McConnell Story (If you can get past June Allyson)

Men Of The Fighting Lady

And, although there's no combat action per-se:

Strategic Air Command

A fine aircraft film, once again, if you can get past June "The Whiner" Allyson.
It features one of my all time favorite actors James Stewart. (Also star of one of my favorite westerns "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance") Incredible air to air photagraphy. And the start-up and take-off sequence is great! The B-47 action is great also. I'd love to see a wide screen version of this, instead of the pan and scan version I own.

Operation Petticoat is pretty good too!

"We sank a truck!"


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2007)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> CCheese - your memory's not that bad!
> 
> I'm surprised no one's mentioned "Run Silent, Run Deep" which wasn't a bad Sub movie either - Filmed on a real Boat it conveyed the claustrophobic atmosphere very well; the cameramen HATED filming it as there was literally no room to work.



Wasn't that a Clark Gable sub movie.... about him hearing morse code
from another sub, while he's chasing a Q-boat ?

Sailor Of The King was a good (British) movie. The movie I'm thinking about
was probably "Cockelshell Hero's"... These guys has canoes or kayaks.

Some days I can't remember what I had for breakfast ! Other times I can
go back forty years.... or more....

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 24, 2007)

Run silent, run deep is a great film. Some other sub movies were, Operation Pacific with John Wayne, Crash dive (in beaut colour), hell cats of the Navy, above us the waves.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Run silent, run deep is a great film. Some other sub movies were, Operation Pacific with John Wayne, Crash dive (in beaut colour), hell cats of the Navy, above us the waves.



Hellcats of the Navy.... wasn't that Ronald Reagan ? What was the
submarine movie where Ward Bond played the part of Lcdr Gilmore, who
was mortally wounded on deck and he told his exec to "take 'er down" ?

I'll bet Eric knows....

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 24, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Hellcats of the Navy.... wasn't that Ronald Reagan ?


That's the one



ccheese said:


> What was the
> submarine movie where Ward Bond played the part of Lcdr Gilmore, who
> was mortally wounded on deck and he told his exec to "take 'er down" ?
> 
> ...



Dunno, this happened to Ward Bond in Operation Pacific, but his character was Cmdr "Pop" Berry.


----------



## Instal (Oct 25, 2007)

Another good one I haven't seen yet is Catch 22


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 25, 2007)

ahhh yes Von Ryens Express is a very good one. 

Does anyone remember that film where they build the plane and escape from prison I belive Colditz to free the scientist. I cant picture the name of it!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 25, 2007)

Watanbe said:


> Does anyone remember that film where they build the plane and escape from prison I belive Colditz to free the scientist. I cant picture the name of it!!!



Escape of the Birdmen.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 25, 2007)

Should have put this on my list of favorite WW II movies; actually it's my all-time favorite movie...

*CASABLANCA*

The very symbolic scene where Victor Laszlo (Paul Henreid) commands the band in Rick's Cafe to play _La Marseillaise_ to drown out the Germans singing _Die Wacht Am Rhein_ is one of the greatest moments in cinematic history.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Dunno, this happened to Ward Bond in Operation Pacific, but his character was Cmdr "Pop" Berry.



Hmmmmm... maybe I have my characters mixed up. It really did happen to
Howard W. Gilmore, LCDR, USN, and they named a Subtender after him. It
was based here at NOB, Norfolk for eons..... Never got underway !

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2007)

TO: How about at the very end, after Ilsa's (Ingrid Bergman) plane has
taken off, and Victor Rick are walking away. Victor says something 
about the two of them working together, and Rick say's It would make a
beautiful friendship (or words to that effect). It was a great movie.
I understand Bogart never did actually say, "Play it again, Sam".

Charles



ToughOmbre said:


> *CASABLANCA*
> 
> The very symbolic scene where Victor Laszlo (Paul Henreid) commands the band in Rick's Cafe to play _La Marseillaise_ to drown out the Germans singing _Die Wacht Am Rhein_ is one of the greatest moments in cinematic history.
> 
> TO


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 25, 2007)

ccheese said:


> TO: How about at the very end, after Ilsa's (Ingrid Bergman) plane has
> taken off, and Victor Rick are walking away. Victor says something
> about the two of them working together, and Rick say's It would make a
> beautiful friendship (or words to that effect). It was a great movie.
> ...



Yes Charles, a classic in every way...

Rick says, "Louis, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship."

And you're right, Bogie never said "Play it again, Sam". The scene went something like this...

*Rick:* You know what I want to hear.
*Sam:* No, I don't.
*Rick:* You played it for her, you can play it for me!
*Sam:* Well, I don't think I can remember...
*Rick:* If she can stand it, I can! Play it!

TO


----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2007)

TO:

You do good work !

Charles


----------



## T4.H (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmmm....

Which one I should choose...
OK, some of my favourite ones...

In partial order
Das Boot (Directors cut)
Die Bruecke (from Bernhard Wicki)
Tora Tora Tora
Letters from Iwo Jima
Saving Private Ryan
Bridge over River Kwai


----------



## 16KJV11 (Oct 25, 2007)

Was there ever a movie made about the Taranto raid?
If not, there should be!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 25, 2007)

16KJV11 said:


> Was there ever a movie made about the Taranto raid?
> If not, there should be!



Not that I can recall.

TO


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 25, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Escape of the Birdmen.



Thankyou


----------



## Krabat42 (Oct 26, 2007)

"The Purple Plain". I've seen it only once many years ago and I still remember. Gregory Peck was very good, though he crashed a Mosquito


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 27, 2007)

Watanbe said:


> Does anyone remember that film where they build the plane and escape from prison I belive Colditz to free the scientist. I cant picture the name of it!!!





Wildcat said:


> Escape of the Birdmen.



It's also been released on VHS/DVD as Operation Braindrain, I think. Good flick.


In no particular order (except for Das Boot  ), mine are:

- Das Boot (director's cut)
- Battle of Britain
- Saving Private Ryan
- The Guns of Navarone
- Tora!, Tora!, Tora!
- Where Eagles Dare
- Enemy At The Gates
- Stalingrad
- Dieppe (A Canadian made for TV two-parter. It had beach landing scenes almost as well done as Saving Private Ryan, that were even applauded by some of the veterans. That alone makes it OK in my book.)

- And finally (and I know I'm gonna be virtually slapped in the head for this), Pearl Harbor. The CGI action sequences were out of this world. Good action scenes overall, actually.


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 29, 2007)

Nonskimmer said:


> It's also been released on VHS/DVD as Operation Braindrain, I think. Good flick.
> 
> 
> In no particular order (except for Das Boot  ), mine are:
> ...



I want to hug your for your selection!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 29, 2007)

Watanbe said:


> I want to hug your for your selection!



Be careful, Skims a sailor. Nuff said


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 29, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Be careful, Skims a sailor. Nuff said



In that case I will offer a strong handshake!! To be honest im not a massive fan of hugging males!!!!


----------



## 16KJV11 (Oct 29, 2007)

I notice no one has chosen "The Battle of Britain"!


----------



## Haztoys (Oct 29, 2007)

16KJV11 said:


> I notice no one has chosen "The Battle of Britain"!



 ..You should reread the some of the posts alittle..


----------



## ppopsie (Oct 30, 2007)

Krabat42 said:


> _Gregory Peck was very good, though he crashed a Mosquito_



He crashed just one Mosquito but more than that number of truly beautiful aircraft were intentionally crashed and burned in 633 Squadron and I cannot stand with THAT.


----------



## 16KJV11 (Oct 30, 2007)

Haztoys said:


> ..You should reread the some of the posts alittle..



Sorry, should have caught up on the whole picture..


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 30, 2007)

633 Squadron movie trailer


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8ARxDGtoPU_

.


----------



## RamRod (Nov 16, 2007)

I love this thread and have two that brought me to the place and time they were about:

Sahara.
_This movie for its inspirational eloquence using common language, some with accents and some just good old fashioned Bronx slang._
They Were Expendable.
_I love the scene where the boats are leaving the docks for the last time and leaving some old salts to fend for themselves in the face of a fast approaching enemy. Not a whole lot of romance involved, but those characters were ALL men and ALL heroes and were very accurate in their portrayal of what our guys were facing in the early years of the war in the PTO._

and then there was the movie that would have inspired my enlistment, if not already serving:

Casablanca.

_The "hill of beans" dialogue between Rick and Ilsa as to why he was staying and she should leave with her husband._

The rest of the movies are the more common that everyone else has listed.


----------



## TenGunTerror (Jun 30, 2009)

Saving Pvt Ryan
Tora! Tora!
Pearl Harbor
Sophie Scholl (warTIME movie)
Escape from Sobibor


----------

